# Cynotiapia Afra ?



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

I checked the Profiles section for this Cynotiapia Afra but I canâ€™t find an exact match? Any ideas? Sorry for the bad camera phone picture.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

can't tell. could be a Metriaclima "Red Top Zebra"


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree - hard to say from the photo. I take it you bought it as a type of C. afra or are you just assuming it might be one?


----------



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> I agree - hard to say from the photo. I take it you bought it as a type of C. afra or are you just assuming it might be one?


Correct - he was purchased as a C. Afra. He was quite small when purchased (1 inch) and hid most of the time in my rocks. I didn't see him for days, but he would venture out at night (tank lights off). I would put NLS in he cave and he would eat it. He's now 3 inches, and swims out in the open now.


----------



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> I agree - hard to say from the photo. I take it you bought it as a type of C. afra or are you just assuming it might be one?


Here's another picture (sorry from the camera phone again) - really need to get a good digital camera.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would guess C. afra 'Jalo Reef' ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1733 ) but there are a few characteristics of that fish that would lead me to believe that it isn't.

The big one would be the non-yellow coloration that appears in the dorsal and the dark coloration that appears in the caudal fin.

The fish really doesn't look similar to any other species of Cynotilapia that I have seen.


----------



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> I would guess C. afra 'Jalo Reef' ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1733 ) but there are a few characteristics of that fish that would lead me to believe that it isn't.
> 
> The big one would be the non-yellow coloration that appears in the dorsal and the dark coloration that appears in the caudal fin.
> 
> The fish really doesn't look similar to any other species of Cynotilapia that I have seen.


Thanks Why Spider - the Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef) was the closest profile I saw also. I don't think the camera phone pictures are really doing the colors justice. As the fish gets bigger (picture posted is 2 weeks old) it appears to be looking more like the Jalo Reef everyday. It's one beautiful fish! I'll keep and eye on him and post a few more pictures once I borow my neighbors camera.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a sub adult male Jalo Reef that looks very similar. At first I though that my female spawnd with one of the other species males. But after posting pics here, the concensus was that he was pure Jalo, but had undesirable marking (way to many bars, imperfect bars, and no enough yellow in the tail). The other two young males from that same spwan cam out perfect. My little guy just had a bad handful of cards in terms of coloaration. I still have him, but I won't let him breed. (actually he can breed if he wants, but I he is in my "Island of MisFit Toys tank where any fry are either fed to my haps, or just let take their chances in the tank...none have made it so far.)


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

ByTor - I would probably do as MalawiLover does and not breed yours or dispose of the fry if you should get a spawn. Just enjoy the fish as it is - nothing wrong with keeping a fish that isn't of "breeding" quality.  I have a few fish myself that I can't part with (at this time) that aren't perfect. Luckily they are all females and I don't have a male for them to spawn with. :thumb:


----------



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> ByTor - I would probably do as MalawiLover does and not breed yours or dispose of the fry if you should get a spawn. Just enjoy the fish as it is - nothing wrong with keeping a fish that isn't of "breeding" quality.  I have a few fish myself that I can't part with (at this time) that aren't perfect. Luckily they are all females and I don't have a male for them to spawn with. :thumb:


Yes, totally agree, no plans on breeding! :thumb: My wife loves this little guy, so he's staying.



> "Island of MisFit Toys tank


LOL - I'm going to rename my 'community' tank to this - it a fitting name! 

Thanks to everyone who responded!
Mike


----------



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi guys,
I finally got a half decent camera and thought I post a new picture. Iâ€™m still unsure if heâ€™s a Metriaclima zebra sp. "Red Top" or a C. afra 'Jalo Reef' â€" thoughts?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't think its a Jalo Reef. Most Jalo Reef (not all) have solid yellow dorsals and more or less elongate bodies. That guy looks pretty stocky to be a C. afra Jalo Reef.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure he's a Cynotilapia at all...Looks very zebra-ish to me, just from body and face shape!

Kim


----------



## ByTor (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I'm thinking Zebra of some sort also (still very new to Cichlids) - not sure which one, or possibly a hybrid. The guy is close to 4 inches now and is really mellow and does not appear to be aggressive (yet?) - but I'm keeping a close eye on him.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

